# Dayan/Taiyan cube purchase?



## NERDYtimmy (Oct 19, 2009)

Where would somebody in the U.S purchase the dayan/taiyan cube?

Thanks!


----------



## SlapShot (Oct 19, 2009)

hknowstore.com. They have the 2nd version, just white and black.
I was sure that cube4you was selling them, but I just checked, and I saw nothing.


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 19, 2009)

http://www.mosesnet.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=2a03658d-7391-49de-bc15-e1f1435a04e6


I was beaten by less than a minute!!


----------



## NERDYtimmy (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## tribaleps (Oct 19, 2009)

Its cheaper here:
http://shop.mf8.com.cn/goods.php?id=21 

...but I'm having a ridiculously hard time ordering as the cart goes empty everytime I checkout. Anybody having similar problems?


----------



## fundash (Nov 7, 2009)

see my signature


----------



## babyle (Nov 7, 2009)

Camcuber's shop. http://speedcubeshop.com/


----------



## rookie (Nov 11, 2009)

its crispy and fast, but it doesn't cut corners that well i dont think...


----------

